# Bad Wheel Bearing or not



## SUPERSTEVE'S200SX (Feb 24, 2004)

Hey guys quick question i just recently replaced the in cv shaft and I think i over tighted the Hub bolt and now it sounds like my Wheel Bearing is going out my question now. Is this the part that i should replace on the wheel assembly or is there more ?

http://www.partsamerica.com/Product...AR&mfrpartnumber=0516067&parttype=184&ptset=A


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

if you want to test your bearing, losen up the axle nut, lift the car off the ground and see if the wheel/rotor/hub wobbles when you push on it.

Get a new bearing at advance for like $35 and have some shop press the bitch in. Do it quick b/c if the hub goes, you're looking at about $120.


----------



## pete2.0 (Sep 17, 2004)

is there any way to diagnose a bad wheel bearing w/o lifting it? like anything u can hear when u drive?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

wheel bearings are a PAIN to diagnose just by driving the car, I haven't really found any symtoms that are always valid when it comes to the bearing.

when my GA16 destroyed its first bearing, there was a squeaky-squeaky sound coming from the wheel at low speeds, of course, I thought it had something to do with the brakes, so I was stumped. I finally figured out it was the bearing and it cost a pretty penny to replace the bearing and hub.

in the last few weeks, I replaced my bearing on this car. I never got any squeaking, no symptoms whatsoever. HOWEVER, after the bearing was replaced, I noticed that I also solved this strange clunking/clicking sound I got whenever I went over bumps (I thought it was a brake or suspension problem.

Anyway, there's no sure way to tell if the bearing went w/o doing what I described earlier, but here are some sounds:

squeaky sound from the wheel: kinda like grabbing the wrong shopping cart at the grocery store.

single Loud click every so often: don't confuse this with a bad CV joint, if the CV joint went, you'd get click-click-click-click with the rotation of the parts. This was a loud click coming from the wheel, whenever I'd brake hard or go over a bump. This is the kind of click you could feel through the floor. Imagine drilling the holes too big on your brake rotor and every time you hit the brake, the rotor would shift and bang against the studs.


----------



## pete2.0 (Sep 17, 2004)

weak... I think my car has been showing these symptoms lately, I assumed brakes (since they need to be done soon wanyways), so I ordered the parts. I guess I should go check out the wheel bearing asap. Any ideas how much a show would charge to replace one or mayb 2? and how much if the hub is bad also?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

$30-40 per bearing. Bring in the entire spindle to a local mechanic or a machine shop, give the guy about $20/side. Most of the time, the hub will get damaged. My first hub was carnage, the second one was a bit roughed up, but I decided to replace it anyway. Last time I checked, Nissan charged me $124 (incl tax) for one hub. The hub comes with studs.


----------



## SUPERSTEVE'S200SX (Feb 24, 2004)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> $30-40 per bearing. Bring in the entire spindle to a local mechanic or a machine shop, give the guy about $20/side. Most of the time, the hub will get damaged. My first hub was carnage, the second one was a bit roughed up, but I decided to replace it anyway. Last time I checked, Nissan charged me $124 (incl tax) for one hub. The hub comes with studs.



Ok is the full hub spose to come off completely when you remove the driveaxle nut cause i pulled it out and there is ball bearings it looks like on the inside if im not mistaken, i found a place new wheel hub assembly with bearing for 95 im sure the whole thing on mine is screwed,maybe due to me over tightening the the nut on the cv shaft lets just say when i was trying to loosen it up i was standin on the torque wrench and it didn't budge


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Definately, the bearing is SHOT, same thing happened to me. The hub should not come out of the steering knuckle without a 5-ton press squeezing it out. They are basically 1 piece. The hub is pressed into the bearing and that is pressed into the steering knuckle.

BTW, I forgot to mention you have to go to Nissan and get an inner and an outer bearing seal. They're relatively cheap.

Anyway, don't even think of trying to put it back together and driving around. Take off the steering knuckle (BTW, if the bolts won't come out of their holes, DO NOT TAKE A HAMMER TO THE HOLLOW BOLTS...this is the bolt that connects to the control arm and the steering tie-rod). Bring the steering knuckle, hub, new bearing, and the bearing seals to a shop ans pay them $20 or so to press it in.

If you can find a junk yard or something that has a complete spindle assembly, sure, you can pop the entire thing on, but keep in mind it prolly won't last as long as an entire new one.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

SUPERFLYNISSAN200SX said:


> Ok is the full hub spose to come off completely when you remove the driveaxle nut cause i pulled it out and there is ball bearings it looks like on the inside if im not mistaken, i found a place new wheel hub assembly with bearing for 95 im sure the whole thing on mine is screwed,maybe due to me over tightening the the nut on the cv shaft lets just say when i was trying to loosen it up i was standin on the torque wrench and it didn't budge


I don't think you did this, the torque is normally very high 125 ft lbs to 150 or so depending on the car. And then its higher to undo because of the lock washer and threads seize up. 
If you over tighten you are squeezing metal to metal, not the bearing as its a sealed unit. This is different to a RWD car. 
BTW when i had a bad FWD bearing it sounded different when you turned left to turning right, as the load increased or decreased on the bad bearing. But I might add I only diagnosed after replacing 2 axles !!!  
This was on my Subaru after driving through water so deep it came over the side of the passenger fender onto the hood!!!


----------



## SUPERSTEVE'S200SX (Feb 24, 2004)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> Definately, the bearing is SHOT, same thing happened to me. The hub should not come out of the steering knuckle without a 5-ton press squeezing it out. They are basically 1 piece. The hub is pressed into the bearing and that is pressed into the steering knuckle.
> 
> BTW, I forgot to mention you have to go to Nissan and get an inner and an outer bearing seal. They're relatively cheap.
> 
> ...




So im looking at removing the full hub assembly from the control arm and i know getting it pressed is not a problem, so i know im going to need a pickle fork to remove the unit right? You know whats funny this happened to me over a month ago and i didnt start having the problem until my damn drive axle lock nut was not torqued down enough so im assuming thats what caused it and right now its all connected so i might as well get the full hub im assuming


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

you don't need a pickle fork, that's for ball joints. Don't hit no bolts with a hammer and you won't have to remove no ball joints.

unbolt the entire spindle assy. and bring it into the shop.


----------



## SUPERSTEVE'S200SX (Feb 24, 2004)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> you don't need a pickle fork, that's for ball joints. Don't hit no bolts with a hammer and you won't have to remove no ball joints.
> 
> unbolt the entire spindle assy. and bring it into the shop.


Why would i do that anyway common knowledge would tell you that forcing something out will only do more damage but i know where your coming from well im looking at not being able to replace this thing til friday problem is im having to use the car everyday but ill get it done


----------



## SUPERSTEVE'S200SX (Feb 24, 2004)

Sorry to bring this back up, can the bearing inside the steering knuckle really melt to the inside, Cause if so im totally screwed and would have to get a new knuckle im assuming right 

IM GOING NUTZ ABOUT THIS I JUST DROPPED THE MONEY ON THE BEARING AND SEALS AND I FIND THIS OUT TODAY


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

um, I don't think that's the case. There's a retaining ring that holds the bearing in, then you press the bearing out and the new one in.


----------



## SUPERSTEVE'S200SX (Feb 24, 2004)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> um, I don't think that's the case. There's a retaining ring that holds the bearing in, then you press the bearing out and the new one in.


Just to be safe im going to replace the whole thing i just bought a steering knuckle from a 98 200sx with less then 20000 miles on it for like 50 dollars, i just hope this wont be a pita tomorrow.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

that's the best bet


----------

